# طلب كتب عن Six Sigma



## امير محمود (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخوة الكرام ارجو منكم المساعدة في ايجاد كتاب لل(six sigma)ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فوزى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53705.html?highlight=%D3%ED%CC%E3%C7


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

ارجو الاضطلاع على الملف المرفق.....

ان شاء الله تستفيد منه

ودمتم

:16:​


----------



## يوسف الفرح (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*هندسة صناعية*

اين ممكن ان اجد ebooks حول six sigma


----------



## صناعي1 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

يمكن البحث في مكتبة الهندسة الصناعية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f67.html


----------

